# How to break in a rubik's cube TO THE MAX



## pcwiz (Apr 18, 2008)

NOTE: This is not my video

Wow! Just the other day, I was talking to my friend about a machine that would break in your cube SUPER fast. I didn't really think about what machine it would be, but now I have the answer! This guys is a genius! Also, he said he might make a video on how to create the holder, but does anyone here know how?

Also, I heard if you do it for too long, it'll wear out the springs in the cube. Can someone explain that?

I found this at:http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1283.0





*Video Description:*
go go power rangers

Depending on interest/popularity, also on me perfecting the tool, i may create a tutorial on how to create the holder. Although it looks pretty self explanatory =p.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2008)

I always wanted to try that on my 5x5, but couldn't find an adapter for my drill that would fit.


----------



## Jai (Apr 18, 2008)

I showed this vid to my friend Doowon, and he said there was a korean guy who had tried it a while ago, and his core melted, because of the heat (high turning speed=friction=heat, it's just like rubbing two sticks together to start a fire)


----------



## Leo (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sure if you were to do it in shorter sessions, perhaps a bit more frequently (at least enough to let it cool down) it wouldn't melt.


----------



## alexm (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually have done this a few times (only a little bit on my main cube, but more on my tighter store-bought, my keychain cube, etc.), and it works nicely. I made a "cube adapter" out of Lego technic pieces.

And to keep anything from melting (yeah, I had one of the cubes completely lock up one time because it melted a bit or something), I run the drill in shorter bursts, and in alternating directions.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 20, 2008)

wow this really works fairly well. I made an adapter out of lego technic too... with a proper sized robertson bit on the end of the drill it attaches nicely to technic axle connectors.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 28, 2009)

The earth planet avatar guy has how to do it in his description...Nukoca or something...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol, not a bump at all...


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 28, 2009)

Iv'e done this and noe my storebought cube moves very smooth and nicely.


----------

